# XP Drivers - Vaio VGN-CR22G/B



## ksingh (Aug 25, 2005)

Hi guys

i hv Sony vaio VGN-CR22G/B with preinstalled Window Vista Home Edition. I want to downgrade to Windows XP pro. Can anyone help me to find drivers for particular model.

I have checked for drivers on Sony asia pacific (as i m from India) they have listed 
_Windows XP Downgrade Drivers and Applications for VGN-C2 and C3 Series(Zip File)_

which are applicable for 
_VGN-C31GH, VGN-C21GH, VGN-C25G, VGN-C22MH, VGN-C22GH, VGN-C23S_

But will it work on my notebook?


plz help me!


----------



## keshob.das (Apr 14, 2009)

sony vaio VGN-CR22G/B laptop drivers operating system vista


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Have you tried these drivers?
http://www.sony-asia.com/support/download/232001/product/vgn-cr22g

They post for models:
VGN-CR25G, VGN-CR26GN, VGN-CR23M, VGN-CR25S, VGN-CR22G, VGN-CR23G, VGN-CR24G, VGN-CR26MN, VGN-CR23S


----------

